# starting pressurized 75g



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

so ive decided to take the plunge into a large planted tank and have decided to go with
a med-high light grow..im new to pressurized and would love as much help in this area
as i can get..ive started a check list and would like your guys's opinions as to ifim on the
right track and some pointers,tips, advice etc, anything would be great in getting me along
on my way...

so far..
10 pound c02 cyl
c02 regulator
needle valve
selenoid(dont know if necassary or not? opinions?)
c02 reactor
lights( coralife 4x65 watt powercompact 6700k) decent?suggestions?
bubble counter
substrate
heater
etc.

any advice as to do's don'ts get and needs would be much appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats a lotta lights!







Probably is a high-very high


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

very high be bad?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

High lights as far as I understand means much more ferts need to be added to the tank and very quick growth. Though if you are planning on high lighted plants than ok. If not 2 x 65 will be fine for a 75G. My knowledge is limited but this is what I know.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

On my 75 I have the following:

Flourite black substrate
DIY reactor
Sumo Regulator with clippard solenoid and swagelok needle valve and JBJ bubble counter
4x55 AH Supply kit
10# co2 tank


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

are selenoids absolutely needed? and how about a ph controller


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

solenoids are not needed, you can run the co2 24/7 but I think thats a waste of money. Ph controllers are not needed either, but a luxury. My solenoid is plugged into a timer with the lights.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

so the solenoids just on the system to shut the tank off every night? automatically**


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bootdink said:


> so the solenoids just on the system to shut the tank off every night? automatically**


Yes, you need to have your regulator on a timer. On and off with the lights


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

one more thing--read this, it is a pinned topic in aquatic plants


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

that has helped tremendously! how do you like the milwaukeesetup? ive read there a hassle/headache? newbie freindly?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bootdink said:


> that has helped tremendously! how do you like the milwaukeesetup? ive read there a hassle/headache? newbie freindly?


It's not bad so far. I've had mine for 3 years, must be alright.

I'm sure your pieced together regulator is better, but I didn't know what I was doing when I first started lol


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

it probably is better but a HELL of a load cheaper to buy the milwaukee..i think i might cheap out an go with the milwaukee and if need be illupgrade to a better system maybe?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bootdink said:


> it probably is better but a HELL of a load cheaper to buy the milwaukee..i think i might cheap out an go with the milwaukee and if need be illupgrade to a better system maybe?


I have heard of problems with the Milwaukee regulators, but it has worked for me, that's all I can say lol

You can always upgade if you are willing to spend the $$


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

went out and bout a brand new 5lb tank today, things are on their way..hopefully within the next couple weeks ill have everything
i need to construct, make plans etc! gonna be a fun time i think...one question though whats KH? i know the terms for all the others i need but i cant figure kh out...

thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

A really good explanation can be found http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm and http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/khgh.html


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

IF you still have q's about KH, (carbonate hardness) go for it.

Make sure you add a check valve to the airline tubing from your regulator to your diffuser, or you will get water in your regulator, and you don't want that..


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

madesome more purchases today/orders...so far i have on order a inline check valve, and a bubble counter (Red sea bubble counter) ive read reviews and all seem to be well and its the only one i could find on canadian site(hopefully i wont hear horror stories after posting this) also went out and bought a hagen master test kit and every fert seachem sells for plants lol(more then enough i think)..if anyone has any thoughts or words about the bubble counter i would love to know them..also the bubble counter comes with a check valve in it if im remembering correctly? bought a second anyways just to make sure!

will keep 100% updated as i go along! thanks for the replies folks really helps out alot

p.s- can any check valve work? or does it have to be specifically from a pet store/aquarium made?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

As long as the check valve stops water from going down the tube to your regulator, it should work for you just fine.
I'm sorry I don't know much about bubble counters, or what they come with








(mine was built in)


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

bootdink said:


> it probably is better but a HELL of a load cheaper to buy the milwaukee..i think i might cheap out an go with the milwaukee and if need be illupgrade to a better system maybe?


You can get the miluakee's for about $90, but the sumo's are $165 shipped for 10X better quality.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

the only thing about the sumo is i cant find one on any canadian sites(unless some of you know a site) id love to not cheap out on the reg and what not its just the availability to me, i can buy a no name reg,selonoid,bubble counter, needle valve package but like i say its a no nameproduct basically...which leaves me with the milwaukee setup, from what i can tell it looks to be of a newer model unlikeones ive seen before, has newer gauges, very nice bubble counter and selonoid which makes me think maybe i willstrike luck with thisone and be golden?

another question is about diffusion/reactor? which is the best way to go about this? ive been looking at a product called the reactor 1000 which looks decent but is a hanging reactor..from what i know a diffuser is a reactor? and if so can in take/out of tank hanging make a difference? any help on this would be great!

thanks to all again!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm not sure about the differences..

_I think _a reactor somehow keeps the co2 in contact with the water for longer periods of time than a diffuser.

I just pump my CO2 into my canister filter, and let the chips fall.. It has been working just fine for me.

Let's see what others know about this subject.. I'm not the guy to ask here, as my setup is as basic as it gets.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ive measure my water params out of the tap just to see what they would show and heres what
i got
ph-7.6
kh-110mg/l
phosphate-0.1
iron-0-0.1
nitrate-less then 5


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bootdink said:


> ive measure my water params out of the tap just to see what they would show and heres what
> i got
> ph-7.6
> kh-110mg/l
> ...


This is your tap water, corect?
Should be fine.
I'd want the pH lower, but your pressurized CO2 will take care of that for you. 
You might want to use a buffer like Seachem's Equalibrium to help stabalize your water since the pH is so high out of the tap.. Not sure though.
Maybe someone else will chime in on that.

Where is Harrykaa when you need him! I miss that guy.. He had a primo pygo setup, and is very intelligent.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

another question is how do i know what pressure to set my c02 tank at? or am i even making sence?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Low pressure gauge should be set around 10-20 psi.

Everything you want to know about co2 setup can be found here http://www.gpodio.com/co2_setup.asp


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

thaank ya sir, everything is slowly comin together..hopefully have all setup next week sometime


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

GL with everything. I have been reading this since you started it and it has taught me some things.. Post some pics of the set up to. Got me really interested in the whole Co2 thing. Not gonna do it cuz it sounds complicated but very interesting..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lo4life said:


> GL with everything. I have been reading this since you started it and it has taught me some things.. Post some pics of the set up to. Got me really interested in the whole Co2 thing. Not gonna do it cuz it sounds complicated but very interesting..


Not that complicated, just different.

Once you get it, you got it.. It's worth the hassle of getting to know


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dippy is right, its different. I failed from the start, but then picked up on things and I wouldnt turn back. Worse case scenario is a tank full of algae. Its fun, and when you get it right, BAM everyone will notice and you will have confidence.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

my internets been down so i havnt had a chance to post anything, just ordered my regulator and my lights today( 2x65w) plus an 80 watt fluorescent fixture thats already on the tank...bought my substrate,heaters the other day as well...i think its safe to say i am very well on my way to having this setup( once my faucets are swithched to accept a python adaptor,best thing ever made) i will start to assemble and cycle. One question i do have though is filtration?? i have my 2 ac110's and fluval 304? but from what ive been reading i should maybe grab another 304 and just use two canisters?

thanks again


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bootdink said:


> my internets been down so i havnt had a chance to post anything, just ordered my regulator and my lights today( 2x65w) plus an 80 watt fluorescent fixture thats already on the tank...bought my substrate,heaters the other day as well...i think its safe to say i am very well on my way to having this setup( once my faucets are swithched to accept a python adaptor,best thing ever made) i will start to assemble and cycle. One question i do have though is filtration?? i have my 2 ac110's and fluval 304? but from what ive been reading i should maybe grab another *304 and just use two canisters? *
> thanks again


I use 2 canisters on my 75g. An XP2, and an XP3. Works great


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

perfect, ill grab another 305 probably and see what happens! thanks again all...more questions to come!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

just set my tank up finally, switched the faucets around so i could fill it, added my substrate and setup filters..added the 110's for the time being just to clear up the water and get what little cloud of dust that is floating around out, now the fun begins! searching for plants etc, one question i have...check valves? i ordered one from a machine shop (solid brass) but it is not anywheres close to what i need, as i was at the lfs the other i noticed they had check valves so ipicked one up, what worries me is its a plastic check valve and im thinkin it might not work very well with c02 gas appose to air...what are your guy's feelings towards this ( the name of the check valve is elite buy the way)

thanks again


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Brass is the best. Plastic and co2 doesnt do too well long term. This is the most popular check valve, http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/check-va...heck-valve.html, I have one on my setup and it works great.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Man, I need to get one of those check valves


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

very nice check valve indeed, oh and international shipping...ordering as we speak! thanks for the link


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

you might as well get some ferts.

I hear Orlando the owner is great to deal with too.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ive already bought every fert seachem offers for planted tanks, i think i got 7 or 8 different ferts, and a bottle of plant grow iron enriched!

on the topic of ferts though, how am i to measure the correct amount to dose with or know how much the tank needs? do i just do as the bottle says and add capful per 10g or whatever or is their a more sufficient way of doing things?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I use dry ferts so I will let Dippy answer this one. If its the same, the EI method works well. I made a thread for it in the aquatic forums.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks, ill try and find the thread and have a look


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bootdink said:


> ive already bought every fert seachem offers for planted tanks, i think i got 7 or 8 different ferts, and a bottle of plant grow iron enriched!
> 
> on the topic of ferts though, how am i to measure the correct amount to dose with or know how much the tank needs? do i just do as the bottle says and add capful per 10g or whatever or is their a more sufficient way of doing things?


If you can afford Seachem's line, go for it. It's great stuff. I go with Flourish comprehensive, and Flourish iron. For everything else, I use the dry stuff.

Yes, go by the bottle for the micros and potassium, but as for nitrogen and phosphorus, I would use test kits for a few weeks to get a 'feel' for how much you need to dose.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

finally got my regulator and lights in, went to setup everything and it turns out one side of the lights had fell out of its socket while being shipped and broke half my bulbs..so now i am waiting to return and hopefully next time everything will be ok so i can get on my way...im thinkin i might go buy some low light plants for the time being just so i can get this tank started..will update with progress

thanks guys!


----------

